# Ligatures



## merrill1940 (Jun 9, 2006)

How important are ligatures regarding the sound of a horn and why do they affect the sound?


----------



## bandmommy (Jul 4, 2007)

Hey merril, 
I think you posted this in the wrong area. You may want to send a PM to one of the Moderators and have it moved to "Ligatures".

Then you can do a little reading there as well. There are quite a few different threads where this subject is discussed.


----------

